# How can I play Assasins Creed without widescreen?



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

*Assasins Creed*







As you can see, I play this game on 1600x1200, just bought it, but the framerate at the start is 40-50 while looking around.

Just got one small problem, why do I have black bars?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

I have the same thing. But not that bad. Its not much of an annoyance to me. Then again im 1680x1050. 











That second one is my wallpaper minus the HUD.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, it's the game, not a compability problem. Ok then. Thanks for quick reply.

Don't really understand why so many rumors spreaded about requirements for this game.

There is only 15fps difference between 1280x1024 and 2048x1536.

At 2048x1536 with shadows at 2, I still get 40+. Looks pretty


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah i have everything at their max and I get 30-80FPS depending on lighting. Still very playable. No lag, no bugs/glitches, etc. Game works great.

Kinda annoys me when people call this game a port becuase it technically isnt. It was made form the ground up since it was in development with the console versions. 

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/assassinscreed/show_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-41710699&pid=935316

Apparently its a locked 16:9 ratio. I personally dont mind it and you get it regardless of resolution. In fact, it might actually annoy me if they fix it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 13, 2008)

i've have the same problem, it's the game.  I can change the ratio, but i never bother. i play at 1280x1024


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

I found a description in three seperate .txt files associated with the game that make mention of fullscreen=1. I tried changing them to 0 and no effect. Found an AF option in there as well.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

Ive been having some audio issues (more or less with the intro movie) and just found a little "hack" if you will to see if it will fix it. Applied it and about to see what happens. Ill post back with results.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

First impression:
- Good framerate
- No shadows in cutscenes
- Voices are not loud enough

Anyone compared Vista with XP performance? Apperently framerates are higher in Vista.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

hows the game with a keyboard


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> hows the game with a keyboard



Better than a damn controler.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> hows the game with a keyboard



I like it. I only move with my keyboard, I have enough mouse buttons to cover all the actions.
Oh no, I do use the "2" key for that eagle eye ability.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

thx guys  il be getting the game tomorrow cant wait


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

Recorded movie on 2048x1536, will upload it soon.
It's just a minute, but than you can see the game in all its glory on the pc


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Better than a damn controler.



Guess thats more of a personal preference.  I just seem to be better with a controller, but thats because I grew up on console (I'm a hybrid pc'r/consoler).


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Guess thats more of a personal preference.  I just seem to be better with a controller, but thats because I grew up on console (I'm a hybrid pc'r/consoler).



There really isn't much difference between the two games. Assasins Creed doesn't have a lot of buttons while most PC games do.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

I grew up on consoles and skipped the "Next Gen" cause I had a nice PC with a crap graphics card so I got a 7600GS and I slowly evolved into being 100% PC gamer. I played Assassins Creed on my friends 360 and its ok. It gets repetitive tho.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Recorded movie on 2048x1536, will upload it soon.
> It's just a minute, but than you can see the game in all its glory on the pc



AH SWEET ..looking forward to it  can you upload it on rapidshare hehe..they have fast download


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I grew up on consoles and skipped the "Next Gen" cause I had a nice PC with a crap graphics card so I got a 7600GS and I slowly evolved into being 100% PC gamer. I played Assassins Creed on my friends 360 and its ok. It gets repetitive tho.



I was in a similar situation.  My old rigg could play most games, but they weren't very pretty, so I got the 360 (big into Xbox live with some friends)  But now that I can fly through all the new games, I am loving my keyboard for my FPS's.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> AH SWEET ..looking forward to it  can you upload it on rapidshare hehe..they have fast download



Was planning on it. Movie is still rendering now. Should be uploaded within the next two hours.

I am doing this because all available HD movies were recorded on medium settings without settings for some reason.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Was planning on it. Movie is still rendering now. Should be uploaded within the next two hours.



lol kk sweet  thx


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

I fell a sleep lol.

Here it is:
http://rapidshare.com/files/107076257/Assasins_Creed_HD_Movie.wmv


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> I fell a sleep lol.
> 
> Here it is:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/107076257/Assasins_Creed_HD_Movie.wmv



lol thx will download


----------



## Triprift (Apr 13, 2008)

That was awesome man im pretty sure tho lappy wont cut the mustard tho


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

Triprift said:


> That was awesome man im pretty sure tho lappy wont cut the mustard tho



Tho lappy wont cut the mustard? Wth does that mean?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 13, 2008)

It wont run it man is what im saying lol.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

Triprift said:


> It wont run it man is what im saying lol.



Oh..yeah...your laptop wont run it very well, that's correct lol


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yeah i have everything at their max and I get 30-80FPS depending on lighting. Still very playable. No lag, no bugs/glitches, etc. Game works great.
> 
> Kinda annoys me when people call this game a port becuase it technically isnt. It was made form the ground up since it was in development with the console versions.
> 
> ...



It was developed from the ground up for consoles. It was ported to the PC so it is a port. It's the same as Halo, Grand Theft Auto series, etc. Came out 6 months ago for the Xbox 360 and PS3. 

The thing with ported games is that they usually have issues on the PC.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 13, 2008)

I heard it was pretty much the same bar a few extra levels dont no how true that is tho.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the Sundance Film Festival best of show!LOL  Very good video.


----------



## sandyman (Apr 13, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> First impression:
> - Good framerate
> - No shadows in cutscenes
> - Voices are not loud enough
> ...



I think you can change the volume of the voices in

C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft\Assassin's Creed\DARE.INI

open that and change the NB_AUDIBLE_VOICES i think!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

sandyman said:


> I think you can change the volume of the voices in
> 
> C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft\Assassin's Creed\DARE.INI
> 
> open that and change the NB_AUDIBLE_VOICES i think!



Thanks.

Here you can view a high-quality youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiGNB7SAnJU&fmt=18


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 14, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> First impression:
> - Good framerate
> - No shadows in cutscenes
> - Voices are not loud enough
> ...



i got better frames in xp, it was more playable then vista.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 14, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here you can view a high-quality youtube video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiGNB7SAnJU&fmt=18



I like how they knock you off the building but you fall right into the hay.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2008)

because the game is a console port, its locked to widescreen (16:9) ratio.

That means unless you're using a HDTV, you will have bars.

The game has extra bonus levels after you complete teh game - havent seen them yet, but i noticed them there in the animus.

Game runs fun for me maxed out with 'level 1' AA inDX10 at 1360x768 - looks good.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 14, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Hey, could you please tell me what the track is called. Last time I heard it was in primary school. Loved the song.



There are two versions.

*The original one:*
Album: Artist classical 2008
Title: Adiemus
Disk: cd2
Track: 1
Composer Karl Jenkins
Length: 3 minutes 58 seconds

*The Trance version:*
Artist: Mauro Picotto
Album: ID&T Top 500
Title: Proximus
Disk: 3
Length: 3 minutes 31 seconds
Preview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chNhQeVt0qg&fmt=18


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 14, 2008)

No problem


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 14, 2008)

Played it on the 360 loved the game. Didn't mind the repetitiveness. And the 2 end bosses are a pain in the ass. For the one where you fight the templars i just ran around in circles and they followed me, in circles, until my health came back up then i fought until my health went to 1 and began to run in circles again until i got my health back up...took me 20 min...but i felt accomplished none the less. Hope there is a modern day sequel...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2008)

mine keeps crashing... updated to latest Nvidia drivers and now its just a crash to desktop, but its rather annoying.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 14, 2008)

curious, is movement similar to how Splinter Cell for PC was done?  I thought that was a great port adaptation.

Anyhow, I've been considering picking up AC, but might wait for the price to drop some


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 14, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> The reason why the fluid movement is similar in AC and SC is because they were both made by ubisoft montreal.



I was just wondering if AC used the same type of movement control as SC.

I was curious, cause not all ported games are revamped in such an easy to control manner, y'know?  If in-game control was horrible, I prob wouldn't even consider picking up a copy.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 14, 2008)

Controlls are fine. But it's best to use all your mouse buttons and not the keyboard...


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 14, 2008)

i use the xbox 360 control, but that's me


----------



## Triprift (Apr 14, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here you can view a high-quality youtube video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiGNB7SAnJU&fmt=18



Another excellent video man sweet as


----------



## JC316 (Apr 15, 2008)

Picked this game up today. It kicks ass, I am very glad that I got it. I don't care about small flaws like cutscene shadows, the core gameplay rocks.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 15, 2008)

but 40 bucks i've spent, excellent game i don't regret it at all truly one of the best games i've played in a long time

its got the story, game play, and the graphics, definitely one of those games to buy, even if you have the special demo


----------



## JC316 (Apr 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> but 40 bucks i've spent, excellent game i don't regret it at all truly one of the best games i've played in a long time
> 
> its got the story, game play, and the graphics, definitely one of those games to buy, even if you have the special demo




Agreed 100%. I think that Crysis and Bioshock still win the GOTY, but this is still a close third. I  cant seem to put the game down......


----------



## Triprift (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol and id be happy just to play it accordin to minimum specs my lappy wont even run it.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol and id be happy just to play it accordin to minimum specs my lappy wont even run it.



If you can play Medal of Honor Airborn, then you can play Assasins Creed.
I played both games on maximum settings on 2048x1536. Medal of honor had higher framerates, but Assasins Creed does not require 50-60fps for smooth gameplay.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 15, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> If you can play Medal of Honor Airborn, then you can play Assasins Creed.
> I played both games on maximum settings on 2048x1536. Medal of honor had higher framerates, but Assasins Creed does not require 50-60fps for smooth gameplay.



The game runs pretty smooth in the 20FPS area surprisingly.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 15, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The game runs pretty smooth in the 20FPS area surprisingly.



Really? I get 35fps while riding a horse and it doesn't look really smooth. If you have 20fps then riding a horse must be really choppy, no?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 15, 2008)

If i can get the game running ill tellya cus ill be even less than 20 fps for sure.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 15, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Agreed 100%. I think that Crysis and Bioshock still win the GOTY, but this is still a close third. I  cant seem to put the game down......



I'd personally say it's better than Crysis (well the PS3 version of Assassin's Creed anyway) and I haven't played Bioshock. The only problem I find with this is it does get a bit repetitive after a while, given that the missions are more or less the same but with more guards/different locations. Still great fun though.

BTW, the quiet voices are a problem on the PS3 too - after changing the options and boosting the volume on my centre speaker I managed to get it to a better level, but otherwise voices just get drowned out by other sound effects.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 15, 2008)

Personally i think Bioshock was a great game with one small problem single player only apart from that pure gold.


----------



## knowledge123 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Linky to solve your widescreen border woes*


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 15, 2008)

knowledge123 said:


> *Linky to solve your widescreen border woes*



That's just stretching the screen...I can do the same thing with my monitor buttons lol


----------



## knowledge123 (Apr 15, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> That's just stretching the screen...I can do the same thing with my monitor buttons lol



From the pictures shown on the thread it only seems to stretch the hud, which is the lesser of two evils, imho.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 15, 2008)

knowledge123 said:


> From the pictures shown on the thread it only seems to stretch the hud, which is the lesser of two evils, imho.



I guess that's true. But there is a big difference between stretching to 16:10 and stretching to 4:3


----------



## knowledge123 (Apr 15, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> I guess that's true. But there is a big difference between stretching to 16:10 and stretching to 4:3



Lol, that's true!  I haven't seen any 4:3 comparison pics whilst using this tool, and seeing as I use a 16:9 monitor i can't possibly image how it would look.  But it is a lot of screen estate to lose


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 15, 2008)

Im kind of shocked, my system is fast for what I paid and deffinatly for whats in it, but its not the kind of computer that plays modern games on max settings. In' AC on directx10 with everything maxed @ 1200x1024, on my 2nd monitor, It has no problem running while I have my desktop and other items up on the 1st one, I was sure it was going to get very pissed off, the only problem I have is fraps only displays 88 in the courner (not the right fps), but it seems smooth to me.
This game is kind of addicting thus far.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> I fell a sleep lol.
> 
> Here it is:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/107076257/Assasins_Creed_HD_Movie.wmv



Sweet,  Thanks for the vid...  Any chance for some more hehe ?..




ghost101 said:


> The reason why the fluid movement is similar in AC and SC is because they were both made by ubisoft montreal.



They actually made it ?...  As UBI is a publisher. which credits for a good game should goto those who actually made it..


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 15, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Sweet,  Thanks for the vid...  Any chance for some more hehe ?..



This movie shows combat system at an early stage:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiGNB7SAnJU&fmt=18

Currently uploading movie at highest level, many 5+ soldiers vs me fights with counter-attacks, more pleasent to watch 

I am just recording and uploading all this for my review.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> This movie shows combat system at an early stage:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiGNB7SAnJU&fmt=18
> 
> Currently uploading movie at highest level, many 5+ soldiers vs me fights with counter-attacks, more pleasent to watch
> ...



Cheers but that youtube one don't seen like it wants to load for me..  Allso downloading it and watching the BIGGER picture was the part that made it look even better ..


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 15, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Cheers but that youtube one don't seen like it wants to load for me..  Allso downloading it and watching the BIGGER picture was the part that made it look even better ..



Well, I guess I could upload a 10 minute 720p video, but I really doubt anyone will be intrested in downloading that.

If the youtube video doesn't want to load, then you need to update your flashplayer so that you can play high-quality youtube video's.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 15, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Well, I guess I could upload a 10 minute 720p video, but I really doubt anyone will be intrested in downloading that.
> 
> If the youtube video doesn't want to load, then you need to update your flashplayer so that you can play high-quality youtube video's.



if it's too big for youtube, you can upload it on my site.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> if it's too big for youtube, you can upload it on my site.



Sure thing, what's your site?

I have this movie in 720p on my pc:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dfAN29IcV64&fmt=18

You decide if you want it or not


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 15, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Sure thing, what's your site?
> 
> I have this movie in 720p on my pc:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dfAN29IcV64&fmt=18
> ...



alright sweet i'll have it up in a few min, just got some new compound. so putting that on first. i'll send you a link when i have it up.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 16, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Really? I get 35fps while riding a horse and it doesn't look really smooth. If you have 20fps then riding a horse must be really choppy, no?



Dont much ride the horse after the first three missions since I have the option to memory skip to a city after i leave th assassin's temple. 

Wasnt the PC version supposed to have four additional missions after you completed the game? If so, how can i access it? I cannot click on continue in the Animus.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 16, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> if it's too big for youtube, you can upload it on my site.



10 minute 720p video online:
http://files.filefront.com/Assasinc+Creed+Combatwmv/;10016944;/fileinfo.html


----------



## xvi (Apr 16, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Oh, it's the game, not a compability problem. Ok then. Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> Don't really understand why so many rumors spreaded about requirements for this game.
> 
> ...



For some of us, 15 fps slower would put us in the negatives. 

Edit: *coughCrysis*


----------



## Triprift (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol yeah thats the truth.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Dont much ride the horse after the first three missions since I have the option to memory skip to a city after i leave th assassin's temple.
> 
> Wasnt the PC version supposed to have four additional missions after you completed the game? If so, how can i access it? I cannot click on continue in the Animus.



In the animus its at the very end - i can see it quite clearly even beginning a new game.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 16, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> 10 minute 720p video online:
> http://files.filefront.com/Assasinc+Creed+Combatwmv/;10016944;/fileinfo.html



Another excellent video man makes me want to get it even more damn u


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Ubisoft montreal is still a ubisoft studio.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubisoft_Montreal



Thanks for the memory refresh.  As i beleave there the ones who did the origanal GR and RvS.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 16, 2008)

here you go JM, sorry it took me so long!

http://www.performancebuildpc.com/Electronic-Playground/AssassinsCreed.html


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 16, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> here you go JM, sorry it took me so long!
> 
> http://www.performancebuildpc.com/Electronic-Playground/AssassinsCreed.html



Your websites bandwith isn't good enough for HD streaming. Movie pauzes every 10-15 seconds to buffer...


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 16, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Your websites bandwith isn't good enough for HD streaming. Movie pauzes every 10-15 seconds to buffer...



plays smooth on mine

ps, it's not streaming from another site, its running right off the server.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> In the animus its at the very end - i can see it quite clearly even beginning a new game.



That isnt it. Those memories are for all the flag findings, templar kills, etc.


----------

